# Lack of pc suite for Linux platform



## sganesh (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
  I am great fan of Linux,i am using open Suse10.3.Using bluetooth dial up technique ,i am browsing the net through AIRTEL GPRS network,i use Sony Ericsson w300i mobile for this purpose.
Do any one have PC suite for sony Ericsson?? or Kindly tell me procedure oto configure sony Ericsson W300 data modem manually connected to PC by a data cable??
Thanks
S.Ganesh


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 19, 2007)

Go here or here


----------



## anantkhaitan (Dec 19, 2007)

openSUSE 10.3 must have installed kandy (Mobile phone utility for KDE) -> PC Suite


----------

